# Photos from Denver - Regional



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think Melissa and Beverly have the fun "group" photos from dinner last night, but I have some show photos to post. Due to technical difficulties (incompatible software), it took me a bit longer than I thought to post my photos.

These pictures are from Thursday, which is the Regional Specialty.









Melissa & Stogie









The judge (Mrs. Vicki Abbott) telling Melissa exactly how she wants her to move Stogie.









Melissa & Stogie in the lineup.









A close-up of one of Melissa's tattoos while in the ring. _Shhhhhhh._


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll try to upload more photos, but this is it for the time being.

The show results from Thursday:

Winners Dog: Shallowbrook Peter Piper "Piper" (Breeder: Clarke & Joan Ambrose; Owner: Clarke & Joan Ambrose)

Winners Bitch / Best of Winners: Amor Solamia "Solamia" (Breeder on this forum: Amor Havanese/ Mary Lopez; Owner: Mary Lopez & Shannon Stone)

Best of Breed: Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine "Vallee" (Breeder & Owner: Kathy Patrick; "Kathy" on this forum)

Best of Opposite: Ch Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It "Sweepea" (Breeder: Steve & Alice Lawrence and Judith Jones; Owner: Steve & Alice Lawrence.) _This is the corded dog that won at Westminster._


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This is Billy, Oeste's Outlaw of San Juan, who is the older half-brother to Piaget, Rigatoni (Cartier), Wilson (Mikimoto) and Rufus (Bvlgari). He is a beautiful boy and also won an Award of Merit at Westminster.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting the photos's and results. You got Melissa's tatoo, but not her shoes. lol lol Billy is one beautiful boy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a treat Kimberly!Thanks for posting some pictures!We've been waiting to see what we all missed..........

That is just fabulous to see Melissa and Stogie
and Kathy's dog
and Billy---they are just so pretty.......


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It is nice to see what many of you got to see....thanks for sharing and keep them coming.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How awesome! Thanks for taking the photos and rubbing in exactly what we missed... jk! 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, Kimberly!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Great pictures Kimberly! Congrats to all the winners and all those that participated. It looks like it was fun!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea we got some pictures, Thanks Kimberly.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting. By the way, Luuuv the name Stogie! And look at Billy catching a peek over his shoulder. Perfect!! Looks like a good time was had.

Pat


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohh Billy is so handsome!! What a great line-up for Thursday's winners! Congrats to all! Mary and Kathy yippee!!! for you! :whoo:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing!!
Erin


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Thanks so much for posting. By the way, Luuuv the name Stogie! And look at Billy catching a peek over his shoulder. Perfect!! Looks like a good time was had.
> 
> Pat


Oh, Pat. You are in for a treat if you haven't already seen Melissa's photo album in our gallery here. Her Stogie and Goldie are the most adorable Havs! She's a pro photographer too, so there are some really amazing shots of her furbabies.

Kimberly, thank you so much for the great photos! I feel like we were there too. Love Melissa's tattoo!! LOL Sneaky!  Stogie and Billy look fantastic!

Kathy, major congrats!!! Love your sweet lil' Valentine!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Kim...I always love seeing pics from the shows...it's never been a thing for me until this forum. Now I just love seeing the show pics and the wonderful hav's with their titles and all the people it's just very exciting to see everything.

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly, fabulous photos!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, Me too. Pictures from shows never really interested me, now I cant get enough!! I guess a big part of the attraction with me is that we "know" the entrants & cheer them on as if they are out own kids!!
I love these pics!!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me 3! Believe it or not, dogs and shows weren't my thing. Now I am obsessed and can't get enough!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Stogie was beautiful in person! He's a sweetheart. My son is in the third picture if you look real hard. He is the one with his cap on backwards.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Guess who is backkkkkk~ 

I have a ton of pics... but some may not be suitable for the internet haha. 

I had a blast! As soon as I sort through these, I will post some. 

I probably didnt take as many candids as I should have. I know lots of others did. I can't believe how busy I stayed. Im not sure what I did the entire time, but I was always busy.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Can't wait to see more pictures!* How fun to be in 1 place with so many Havanese! Wonderful. It' definately in my travel plans for next year!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa!We look forward to the pictures.............


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope everyone got home with no problems!! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great pics!!*

Thanks so much...

Melissa post yours soon! Nice tattoo! :biggrin1:

Trish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the photos, thanks


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

About the tattoo pic.... did yall notice I freaking wore panty hose?????? 
I succumbed to the pressure of competition. I wanted to wear a shirt after getting dumped that said, " I wore panty hose for this???" hahaha

I am about to go through pics. Cocktail hour was amusing. Its wonderful what you can learn at the bar. My photography friends always say you learn more at the bar than at the seminars and its true. 

I was rooming with Jan Davis aka "Noah's owner". ( WHO by the way has NOT committed to HSD like a lot of people think. If anyone would have asked her, she would be happy to tell you.) I had to protect her with my Chuck Norris like Karate moves. A lot of her friends went to HSD, and she has waited and thought about it and she has not gone either way. I am proud of her for making her own decisions and not letting either group force her one way or the other until she is ready. I did however let my views be known rather loudly! 

Anyhow, she is a hoot and made for some entertaining photos. I could NOT have had Stogie ready for the ring without her. She does know her dogs!

This will be my last post that does not contain photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea - you better not post again without pics!!!! I am sure that they just were so shocked & amazed to see you in stockings that Stogie's magnificence was overlooked!!!! And where are the shoes?????
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:boink: Someone help I keep logging on looking for pictures hoto:

And YES Melissa we want them all even the "unsuitable" one, show us what we all missed out on..


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

More pictures, more pictures !!! Need more pictures!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking, again! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie, you and about half of the forum here!! LOL 

C'mon ladies!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Also checking in for photos.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We're a tough crowd to please. We beg for pictures, you post them, and we still scream for more! LOL!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

*More National Pics*

Since we have people begging, I felt it was my duty to share my pics of Hank at the National  They had a great show photographer that not only too formal win pics but also informal shots. 
Hank's real name is bigger than he is - Los Perritos Family Tradition at WyHaven. He turned six months just in time to go to his first shows in Denver. I was very proud of his performance. He was selected second in his very competitive puppy class at the National. The National was so much fun this year - the best yet. Hope all can attend next year!
E.Ann


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He sure is a handsome boy. His coat is gorgeous.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is a doll! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's a beauty and I have to agree, what a beautiful coat.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Such beautiful and handsome Havs!!! congrats to all.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hank is ever handsomer in person than he is in his pictures. He is just full of himself.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hank is beautiful. I have to agree with everyone else, his coat is gorgeous. I hope we get to see him in the ring and follow his success.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

E.Ann, it is good to see you posting here! Hank is a little doll.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! I love his coat and coloring. Congrats!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

E.Ann, Hank is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!

I love that black and white photo - his expression is SO sweet.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what a gorgeous guy Hank is!Just beautiful----and I love his face!:kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, E.Ann and Hank! Great job and what a beautiful boy you have. Love the pic of him with that big, fat bow. He's got a lovely coat and face! I like the tips of color he has.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics .Love too see the show pics I went to the National in Longbeach and had a blast seeing all the other Havs


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for posting - I love to see show photos


----------

